# Rashard Lewis...



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

now that lewis is a Free Agent, should wolves go aafter him???
he should be a nice addition to the team, he is a great scorer and a very good SF, he can take the place of hassell on the starting line ups, but im not sure that minnesota can give him what he wants, specially money, but wolves should try to get him,


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I doubt Minny has the cahs to sign him but if you can get him it be a really good pickup for the Wolves.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

has to be sign-and-trade. what of our garbage would they want?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> has to be sign-and-trade. what of our garbage would they want?


the #7


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

you have to trade contracts too. we're over the cap. so they have to take back a lot of our garbage.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> you have to trade contracts too. we're over the cap. so they have to take back a lot of our garbage.


true, it depends how far in the future they are looking though, a lot of our contracts are 3 years (hassel, hudson, Blount etc) and with this pick AND durant they are going to need to resign both of them in...... 3 years  hehe.

long term it would work out for them to go about it this way, but i doubt it would be seen like that.
still id love to at least make them an offer


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

All we have to do is to trick Seattle into trading Lewis for Jaric, Hudson, and other crap.

Nah, we all know Seattle is not dumb enough to do it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> All we have to do is to trick Seattle into trading Lewis for Jaric, Hudson, and other crap.
> 
> Nah, we all know Seattle is not dumb enough to do it.


lol true, but i think one of the guys on a 3 year deal (hudson/James) 7 pick and hassel who could actually help them defensively on the wings.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We can package Hassell as well, I forget sometimes Lewis is playing the same position as him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> We can package Hassell as well, I forget sometimes Lewis is playing the same position as him.


exactly, and hassel would actually help them quite a bit with defence on the wings.
this team would look great if they managed to keep ricky/foye/KG and added Lewis.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I think, like with a lot of suggested trades for big time players, we should try to keep Hassell around. Lewis is a weak defender, and Hassell would become a lot more valuable with him around. I think I might rather deal Davis in a trade for him (factoring in that Davis has more value, of course).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I think, like with a lot of suggested trades for big time players, we should try to keep Hassell around. Lewis is a weak defender, and Hassell would become a lot more valuable with him around. I think I might rather deal Davis in a trade for him (factoring in that Davis has more value, of course).


True we would be short on defensive wings, if ruben patterson wasnt such a headcase he could take that job coming here in FA.

however with a line up of

Foye
Ricky
Lewis
Garnett
Blount

we are at least over-sized at every position (well minus center), the offensive load wouldnt be on ricky as much and he would take the oppositions best wing player, hes not spectacular but WHEN he tries hes solid on D.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

now that fast every team will make a shot on kobe, we may have more chances on getting lewis, any of them will be great for the team


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

A_12_92 said:


> now that fast every team will make a shot on kobe, we may have more chances on getting lewis, any of them will be great for the team


true, but i want to be one of those teams chasing kobe lol.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> true, but i want to be one of those teams chasing kobe lol.


im not so sure, i dont want that happend again a sh** like with iverson, i really tought that we were getting iverson, i think is more reallystic go after lewis


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

A_12_92 said:


> im not so sure, i dont want that happend again a sh** like with iverson, i really tought that we were getting iverson, i think is more reallystic go after lewis



I know, there was a period i thought we were getting AI aswell... and Kobe wil be even harder to get.
But its just an opportunity we cant afford to not pursue with everything we have... KG's situation, where the team is at right now this could turn it all around INSTANTLY


----------

